
Ask HN: What startups are working on hard, interesting problems? - z0a
This is open for interpretation. It could be a problem that&#x27;s technically hard, an idea that&#x27;s trying to disrupt a technologically backwards industry, etc. And interesting in that it&#x27;s working on a novel solution to a new or existing problem, and not just another boring photo sharing app. Again, this is subjective, but I&#x27;m sure your responses will be valuable nonetheless.
======
tedmiston
Astronomer is working on building the platform for data scientists and data
engineers to be able to pipe any source to any destination.

Some of the technical complexity comes from the sheer diversity of data
sources and sinks. The infrastructure is also non-trivial.

This is somewhat future looking because most large startups have a data team
that builds their own in-house system eg Airbnb, Yelp. However a lot of
companies don't have that luxury and extracting value (patterns and insights,
for example) from your data is useful for many businesses.

------
cocktailpeanuts
I have just the company you're looking for: This company is working on solving
the most difficult problem the humanity has been ever since it existed--how to
get laid--it's called Tinder.

That's right! This problem is so hard that NOBODY can claim to have figured it
out. And I haven't even gotten to the market size--the potential market size
is literally the entire humanity! Not everyone wants to share what they had
for lunch, but EVERYONE wants to get laid!

Hope this answers your question!

~~~
jayajay
If, by "nobody", you mean "around 100 billion cumulative people", then I agree
with you.

------
sturza
We're launching a platform for Government-solvable problems:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13288228](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13288228)

------
misotaur
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/General_Fusion](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/General_Fusion)

------
misframer
How do you define "hard" and "interesting?"

~~~
z0a
I clarified the terms in my edit.

